# should I sell my Aquadive bs 100 stainless steel



## Yeubs76 (Jun 14, 2013)

Well this is my first ever post and it is a big question..... My awesome and immaculate Aquadive bs 100 ss with green isofrane should I sell it to fund a Sinn T1?

answer on a postcard.


----------



## Mulder (Dec 11, 2013)

Nope, keep the AD.
Welcome to the forum and as they say around here, pics or it didn't happen.

dave


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a BS100 DLC. 
Don't have a T1 but have a Sinn 856. No doubt the Sinn is a good piece but depending on your budget for 1 or 2 pieces.

My recommendation is sell the BS100. 
Get a BS500 Twin Barrel instead!!!

That's what I'm doing anyway


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeubs76 said:


> Well this is my first ever post and it is a big question..... My awesome and immaculate Aquadive bs 100 ss with green isofrane should I sell it to fund a Sinn T1?
> 
> answer on a postcard.


Absolutely not


----------



## Lilhoody (Jan 3, 2008)

toolkit21 said:


> I have a BS100 DLC.
> Don't have a T1 but have a Sinn 856. No doubt the Sinn is a good piece but depending on your budget for 1 or 2 pieces.
> 
> My recommendation is sell the BS100.
> ...


Solid advice. Regardless, I wouldn't sell the AD for that particular Sinn.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

I would follow Toolkit21's recommendations.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Answers pretty much as expected in the Aquadive forum--not exactly neutral territory. As an outsider, but having owned both brands, BY ALL MEANS get the Sinn-- a much better watch--always good to step out and try some of the other offerings every one in a while.


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

I have both brands, and they make excellent watches in my opinion. To say I'm biased isn't entirely fair. And I love them both as great product maker. 

Yeubs76 could get both if budget permits. But I would like to add that the product range that Sinn offers is greater than Aquadive. So its a little hard to compare them both. Even in a U1 vs BS100 scenario, I would get both. 

At least for Sinn, you have more alternatives besides only a dive watch. Dress. Pilot. Military.


----------



## denzelAshington (Apr 30, 2014)

Sell it..

But you'll eventually buy it back and lose money on the deal so might as well keep it


----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

I always recommend you try putting it aside for a bit and coming back to it. You may be amazed at how you view a piece after a bit of absence comes into play. It saves any hasty decisions that you end up regretting down the road. If you find that you still don't enjoy the watch after coming back to it in a couple of weeks time, then sell it and move on.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

I have to agree with ssultan, put it away for a week and see if you can live without it. It helps if you have another piece that you like to wear during this time. You could buy the second watch and sell the one that doesn't see your wrist enough. I have decided to only keep watches that I am going to wear, that's my approach to collecting but yours may be different.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

I wouldn't, but that's just me.


----------



## prueba (Oct 29, 2014)

Mulder said:


> Nope, keep the AD.
> Welcome to the forum and as they say around here, pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> dave


I agree with Mulder, you should keep the AD.


----------



## drster (Sep 18, 2007)

I would sell the AD for the Sinn. I have had both. There may be other Sinn's I prefer over the T1 but you are the one who will wear it. As others have said you should consider having both.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Taking a different tack here, but again one leaning towards selling, I have found over the many years of watch collecting that if you even have to ask the question in a forum such as this, you are not completely satisfied with whatever watch you have brought to the forum to get other's opinions on--invariably, the "on the fence" watch gets sold, sooner or later. On paper the watch in question may look great, others may rave about it, but deep down, something is niggling at you, saying, "this just isn't me"--when that is the case, OK--wait a week or two--and then if you are still not quite convinced it is for you, sell it--likely that is the direction it is already heading.


----------

